# BMQ Time of year/ and SQ



## CosmoK (6 Mar 2006)

I gather that BMQ in St Jean can occur anytime throughout the year.  How can this be when people can experience it "easy" in the spring/summer/fall or brutal in the winter.  Surely doing pushups in the snow is different in January than June, and camping out in the winter sucks more than summer.  How "hard" are they on you in the winter?  Is it all the same?  Just kinda sucks to get a winter BMQ I suppose.

Also for SQ, is it as hard or harder than BMQ?  In terms of inspection, discipline, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Caleix (6 Mar 2006)

I would think that winter BMQ would be better, because then you'd get your winter indoctrination too lol.

Caleix


----------



## PteMacPooie (7 Mar 2006)

Personally BMQ is what you make it.

I know that sounds like a line of hooie but it really is all in the approach.  If you approach it like it will be the most positive experience you may ever have then it won't matter what the weather is.  And just so you know all the seasons have some pros and cons to them---

Summer-->bugs galore, fall-->not used to the cold yet,-->winter --> a little chilly, Spring--> mud mud and more mud.

Its all in the approach.  Personally anytime I am getting paid to go on a camping trip is a good time of year.  

In my interview to join, a few years ago, I was asked why I wanted to join, and among all of the reasons I spoke of I said something that rings true even to this day.....

No where else in the world, no other employer, will pay you and teach you to learn how to fire a weapon, camp in extreme cold, how to use a map and compass, how to survive.  Nowhere else can you learn these things, and be taught by the best people in the world.  Who is gonna pay you to learn to rappel 33 feet down a wall?  

There is no easy.
If you are lookin for easy you picked the wrong job, lifestyle and employer.

When it gets tough, thats when it gets fun.


----------



## CosmoK (7 Mar 2006)

PvtMacPooie,

I've got to say, that is the most awesome attitude ever.  You sound like an amazing soldier and i'm glad it's members like you that are in the forces.  You are bang on the money.  You've definitely made me rethink my attitude and what I really want out of life.  I keep thinking more and more that the forces are the way I want to live my life.

You're right - it's NOT easy.  If you want easy, stick to civie life and find something that you may think be satisfying (it seldom is).  

Now I look forward to the challenges ahead with a different mindset.  I think my mind has need reprogramming for a while, and this is one of the reasons why I wanted to join.

Thanks again for the post.  Believe me it has had some positive impact on me.


----------



## Jaxson (7 Mar 2006)

I think winter would be the greatest time, very little if any bugs at all,  no mud which would make cleaning everything quite possibly alot easier, and personally, id rather get cold and warm myself up, instead of sweating my *** off and over heating. but at the same time, Ive never been in Quebec for a winter so i don't know just how cold it gets.


----------



## NiTz (10 Mar 2006)

I did my bmq in fall and that was pretty comfortable (less bugs, colder temperature) But I did SQ during the winter, and I tell you that camping outside at -37 celcius is pretty cold. However, the instructors are as cold as you are, so they don't make you stand-to for nothing. Plus you get your winter warfare qualification. Remember that it doesn't matter when you do your bmq, you're gonna remember it forever. That's a good experience itself, and as it was said before, no other company or employer is gonna pay you to blow things or go camping. For sure, camping on an SQ course is different than camping with your buddies with a keg and a fire playing guitar all night. However, for myself, I took awesome pictures and enjoyed playing war with blanks and arty sims. BTW, at -37, my weapon froze so that it didn't need much care, it couldn't rust   Anyways, you'll like it, don't worry!

Cheers!


----------



## Bradboy (11 Mar 2006)

I as well did my BMQ this past fall and I am currently on a winter SQ course. The one thing I can say about Field X's in the winter is it will make you question whether you really want to be a part of the army or not. Many times this past week I found myself leaned up against a tree wondering what the hell I was doing there when I could've been at home in a nice warm bed. As I shivered and shivered I couldn't help but wonder what I'd be doing back home if I hadn't joined the army. But then I started to think about the sense of pride and self-accomplishment I'm going to feel when I finish this course. How I can tell all my buddies how close I've been to the hubs of hell. And how I pushed my body so far that I literally passed out standing up or how I hadn't slept for days and began to hallucinate. When you think you've pushed yourself to your limit you haven't.  The army is not a game. It's not what you see on t.v. and definately not what you play on X-box/ Playstation. War is hell and the aim of these courses is to prepare you for that. Aggressiveness is something all soldiers require. It's one of many things you must possess to push your body to it's max, to motivate and lead others into battle, and it's what you need to win firefights. One of the drills before a section attack is to scream your face off when you're falling in. You do it to psyche yourself up, to get the adrenaline pumping, and to get you into an aggressive state so that you'll charge forward and not cowar on the ground when assaulting a trench. What I'm saying is that when you sign that dotted line, be prepared for what is coming to you. There will be good times, bad times, and times you'll contemplate suicide. Becoming a soldier is fucking hard, as it should be. So be prepared to give everything your body has to offer. In the words of my 2 I/C, "pain is temporary, pride is forever." Cheers and good luck.


----------



## commIT (19 Mar 2006)

Awesome vibe PvtMacPooie!

Nothing stuck in my head more then "Put your mind in neutral and put your body in gear!"  Whoa!   :blotto:


----------



## Former291er (22 Mar 2006)

Man I did my basic starting in jan 01 and I can tell you there are some draw backs to it. Some pointers for you if you do winter BMQ:
1: Be first in line for the sleeping bags. I was near the end and I am 6'3 and I got a ripped up taped up piece of crap that only went up to me nips.
2: I don't know if basic has changed that much since I went through, but if one person forgets a piece of kit, ie... gloves, winter hat, etc, no body wears them because you have to be uniform. And let me tell you that marching from the Main building to the drill hall carrying a c7 with no gloves at 8 in the morning or earlier is cold on the hands.
3: Try and get on first or last watch while in the field because in my experience waking up at 2 in the morning to go on patrol, I just couldn't get warm.
That being said, I am glad I did basic in winter topo is WAY more fun in 4 feet of snow, especially if you have a clutzy guy in your group and its his turn to pull the sleigh of supplies, Like watching a drunk man trying to walk on ice.lol.
Trying to get good groupings when its snowing so hard you can't see the target was hard too though, lol.
It was said earlier that basic is what you make of it, and its so true.
Good Luck.
rob.


----------



## commIT (24 Mar 2006)

LOL!  Thanks for the mental visuals Rob, sounds like good times can be had in the winter too!  I seriously feel I choose to live in Canada--and part of that is the snow, that's helped on those cold blustery mornings...  Thanks for the tips too... would not like getting frost bite...  I'm feeling the C7 already, but is the guards made out of abs plastic?

The more I think about Shilo, the more I'm warming up to it.  St. Jean was a bit far away for anyone to come visit...  Besides, seeing the PPCLI unit there might be motivation in itself!


----------



## Born-2-Lead (30 Jun 2006)

Hey guys, I am an Army Reservist in British Columbia and i got my SQ coming up in Wainwright, any advice?


----------



## Caleix (30 Jun 2006)

Use the search icon to the upper right of this screen.....before someone blasts you.

Caleix


----------



## Hoover (3 Jul 2006)

Did reg force SQ in Meaford this past spring.. loved every minute of it.

Our days went something like this, you wake up, shave and be formed up for PT at 0510. Off you go for an hours worth of PT. Back to the shacks shortly after 0600, shower, form up to be marched over to breakie by the your marching NCO of the day. Eat at the same pace as him and when he is done you are done. Marched back, get ready for 0800 inspection. Get inspected then head off to classes. Full day of classes, you take breaks whenever your section staff need a smoke. 40 minutes at noon or thereabouts for lunch, marched to and from the mess hall once again by the platoon NCO of the day. Full afternoon of classes, off by quarter to five at the earliest, off to get chow for dinner then back to night routine. The staff plan out every minute of your night until rack out at 2300. Getting ready for inspection the next day, weapons cleaning, boot polishing - all planned out down to the minute, none of it done at your own leisure. Ever brushed your teeth the infantry way? Am sure if you ask the Sgt nicely he will even brush yours for you. The whole platoon polishes boots at the same time and if you stray from the leash you get a write up. It's a strange base by anyones standards and by the time you earn any priveledges back you are headed to the field anyways.

But it's a great course, you shoot PWT2, you do the Charlie six and the Charlie niner, toss grenades (no guarentees they will go off.. smile), 3 weeks in the field. No complaints. 

It's tight timings and most of the instructors are old school combat arms dudios who are worn out from regiment life and take a 4 year posting to Meaford to get out of the deployment rotation. Most of them are there on IR..

Out.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jul 2006)

Hoover said:
			
		

> Did reg force SQ in Meaford this past spring.. loved every minute of it.
> 
> Our days went something like this, you wake up, shave and be formed up for PT at 0510. Off you go for an hours worth of PT. Back to the shacks shortly after 0600, shower, form up to be marched over to breakie by the your marching NCO of the day. Eat at the same pace as him and when he is done you are done. Marched back, get ready for 0800 inspection. Get inspected then head off to classes. Full day of classes, *you take breaks whenever your section staff need a smoke.* 40 minutes at noon or thereabouts for lunch, marched to and from the mess hall once again by the platoon NCO of the day. Full afternoon of classes, off by quarter to five at the earliest, off to get chow for dinner then back to night routine. The staff plan out every minute of your night until rack out at 2300. Getting ready for inspection the next day, weapons cleaning, boot polishing - all planned out down to the minute, none of it done at your own leisure. Ever brushed your teeth the infantry way? Am sure if you ask the Sgt nicely he will even brush yours for you. The whole platoon polishes boots at the same time and if you stray from the leash you get a write up. It's a strange base by anyones standards and by the time you earn any priveledges back you are headed to the field anyways.
> 
> ...



You make to many assumptions for a short timer. I suggest you back up your truck, and quit being so free with your 'vast' experience.


----------



## Franko (3 Jul 2006)

Hoover said:
			
		

> It's tight timings and most of the instructors are old school combat arms dudios who are worn out from regiment life and take a 4 year posting to Meaford to get out of the deployment rotation. Most of them are there on IR..



Worn out 'eh?

Hmmm....I'll tell them that the next time I see them, you just got the SQ course in Meaford turned up a notch for the next crew. Well done.

They were posted there to teach you, not because they were worn out from the Regimental life. Someone has to do it and they got the job.

+1 on recceguy's post.

I'm getting quite tired of your "vast experience" as are many others on this site. You are leading other prospective recruits and troops who are going on their SQ course astray by your un-informed *opinions*.

That's right troops....they are opinions and nothing more.

Feel that? You're on the ramp without a chute......


Regards


----------



## Hoover (3 Jul 2006)

Like I give a toss!! This is straight from the mouth of the instructors I had. Believe what you wish but on my course the only time I got a break was when the MCpl or Sgt wanted a dart. And yes Meaford is slower paced than regiment life in Petawawa, Gagetown or elsewhere. Again, straight from the horses mouth. 

Opinions? Nope..

Out.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jul 2006)

So because a couple of your instructors SEEM to fit your opinion, they all do? Extremley doubtful.

BTW, you can drop the 'Out' at the end of your posts, it's annoying and childish. Most here have more time changing the batteries than you have talking on the radio.


----------

